# jesse's robin



## walter branche (Jul 8, 2010)

bid up to more than 30,000.00 ...someone made an ignorant mistake


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 8, 2010)

So weird Walter, some  collectors seem to have a contrary opinion.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 8, 2010)

walter branche said:


> bid up to more than 30,000.00 ...someone made an ignorant mistake




I must be ignorant to because i dont understand what your trying to say.


----------



## walter branche (Jul 8, 2010)

it does not look correct ,,. the way the bidding was done ,, seems strange .. the bike looks like it was not an original example ,,  it seems to be put together ,,.. also the history of the owner ,,before jesse- leon ,, good luck to whoever payed for it ,,


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 8, 2010)

If they have $30,000 to drop on a bike more power to them.  I think the bike was cool and if you can afford it, great.  Enjoy the bike!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 8, 2010)

Yah they don't need luck, they have money, and a cool new bike.


----------



## slick (Jul 8, 2010)

No offense to Jesse, but if I had the 30K to bid on a bike, I'd put it towards a real boardtrack racer I saw for 35K. And it's an Indian!!!


----------

